# Retrofit oven



## jtonky (Mar 11, 2021)

Hello, I have a 1999 Fiat Ducato and under the stove / grill is a cuboard that looks very oven like and I am interested in fitting an oven.
My questions are
1 - has anyone done this & how does it fit, e.g. any packing with wood to make it fit and stay in place?
2 - can I do it or do I need a gas fitter / person that can to do it
3 - suggestions on where to find a used / 2nd hand one e.g. a breakers yard recommendation , I live on the Surrey / Hants boarder in the










Opening the door I can see the Gas pipe and a random power socket that i would guess is to power the oven regards a digital timer etc. Else perhaps to run an electric oven when on mains?










In the bottom bin / compartment is what looks like a gas junction box so I wonder if the oven would connect in here










Thank you in advance, I was not sure if this was the best thread to post in!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi and welcome to MHF.

Your question suggests it isn't a job for you but it is eminently possible by a competent person, Google O' Brians, they do a variety of ovens as do O'Learys, and Magnum motorhomes,


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

You don't say how long you've been motorhoming. If you're fairly new to it I wouldn't bother putting in an oven till you've discovered it's something you really need, or want. I guess the previous owner decided he'd rather have storage space - as would I. I've never had an oven (been motorhoming for 13yrs) and never felt I wanted to give up a cupboard for one.

It will also eat into your payload.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If going for a used one make sure you see it running first, you don't want to fit a bad one then have to change the pipework again, you will also need to fit a dropout vent under each joint.

We'd be lost without an oven, liz often bakes a cake or two when we're away, our Laika had a Smev oven, total waste of space.


----------



## jtonky (Mar 11, 2021)

Thanks all for the great comments. Currently fact finding so all your feedback and advice is most welcome. Your right about seeing if we need one but my thought is when we do camps out side of the summer season and weather we might like a pizza in the oven. Of course you can always take a standard kettle bbq and get a £10 circular Pizza stone and cook it that way . We once rented a canal boat and managed to cook a roast whilst on the move on the Thames and was quite fun. 

The other option is if we have an electric hook-up the is the option of a table top oven I suppose provided its not going to need to much power how i like the idea of being off grid some how.

I will look up those companies as i think one is in Adover, as i live in Surrey finding something nearer to home is appealing as yes i would just want to pay some one to make it work and not have to worry about blowing myself up 

If anyone knows of any specialist in the nearer to the Surrey / Hants boards that would be great also.

Thank you.


----------



## jtonky (Mar 11, 2021)

Hi all, just to update I found a solution which was a compromise. I went on Facebook selling site and found an old desktop oven for £10 which is fab assisted. I noticed there was a plug already in the space ready for an oven so plug and play ! 🙂. Yes this means we need to have electric hook up, however for longer stays in the start and end of the season... we can now do a make your own pizza afternoon 🙂 . And if we don't want to take it , we leave at home .


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

That is a great solution - nice one.

Like Jean says above, we also don't use our oven and the least said about the grill, the better. For pizzas we carry one of these...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/G3-Ferra...MIo6CcjpWp9QIVD9TtCh3e_gxmEAQYAiABEgLRivD_BwE

Which makes restaurant calibre thin pizzas in 4 minutes. One of those does for the two of us for a evening meal. I make the dough balls at home and freeze them; then roll them out in the MH; add passata and cheese and anything else we fancy...and away you go!

It helps if it isn't raining outside though or if you have an awning. It can be used inside but open the skylights up to release cooking steam/smoke etc.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Only just occurred to me but Aldi and Lidl often do combination ovens, we bought one about 5 years ago and I use it a lot for smaller dishes instead of the cooker over at home, it'd fit in that place you picture easily and you'd have a microwave and toaster as well.


----------

